
Chinese Province Larger Than Texas Just Ran for a Week on Only Renewable Energy - carlosgg
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/qinghai-china-renewables-week_us_5954d053e4b02734df3020c7?ncid=edlinkushpmg00000313
======
NonEUCitizen
Not scalable to other Chinese provinces, as most Chinese provinces have WAY
MORE than 5.8 million people...

"These renewable energy sources reportedly provided Qinghai and its population
of 5.8 million with 1.1 billion kilowatt hours of electricity — equal to about
535,000 tons of coal."

------
King-Aaron
I recall there used to be an argument around base-load generation not being
fully suitable to be provided by renewables... That argument seems to have
subsided however with reports like this. Can someone ELI5 what's changed?

~~~
qbrass
They have enough dammed water to do it with hydroelectric for a week to win a
record.

